# Wie viel PCs habt ihr



## Ichbins (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo

wie viel Komplette (lauffähig) PCs habt ihr?  
Alle PCs, egal ob Standrechner oder Mobil.

@Moderator wenn dies der falsche Bereich ist bitte in das passende verschieben.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Mai 2010)

Warum interessiert dich das? Und warum startest du keine Umfrage?

Derzeit 3 komplett zusammen gebaute und ein Nettop. 

1. Mein Rechner (Q6600)
2. Rechner der Freundin (X4 810)
3. Schlafzimmer Rechner und Server
4. Nettop

Ein halbes System das zum testen verwendet wird.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Mai 2010)

[x] 2

1. Game & Arbeitsknecht
2. LAN & Testsystem


----------



## Erzbaron (17. Mai 2010)

[x] 2

Mein Arbeits- und Gamerechner sowie mein reines Arbeitsnotebook

Aber Teile für 3 weitere komplette PCs hätte ich auch noch hier ^^


----------



## True Monkey (17. Mai 2010)

[x] 4...und einer im Aufbau 

Siehe sig


----------



## Wadde (17. Mai 2010)

Ein PC von 1997, lauffähig.
Mein jetziger PC
Mein jetziger PC, wobei 2x HD 5850 Twin Frozr II abrauchte und eine HIS HD 5850 ihre Dienste tut.


----------



## Selene (17. Mai 2010)

{X} 3 
Davon ein neuer zum Gamen, ein älterer zum Arbeiten und ein uralter, der geht, aber nicht verwendet wird


----------



## Superwip (17. Mai 2010)

Was zählt hier alles?

Nur aktive?

Auch Mobile?

Alle im Haushalt oder nur eigene?


----------



## ShortyLimits (17. Mai 2010)

1.Gaming Rechner (PII 955)
2.HTPC (Athlon II 215)
3.Lan Rechner (E6750)
4.Ersatzrechner (e6750)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Mai 2010)

Sind jetzt alle gemeint, die man benutzt oder alle, die im Haushalt sind oder alle, die man stehen hat?

Ich hab 10 Computer, die ich regelmäßig benutze. 
Sechs davon sind bei mir zu Hause. 

Ach ja, ich besitze aber 12 Computer, wobei 4 gerade nicht laufen (es aber könnten). 
Meine Frau hat 3 Stück, soll ich die auch noch mitzählen?


----------



## Ahab (17. Mai 2010)

[X] 3

Ein Notebook, ein LAN-/HTPC-/Spielerechner und einen räudigen Arbeitsrechner aus zusammengewürfelten Billigteilen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Mai 2010)

[X] 5

Spielerechner
Server
HTPC
Notebook
Test-PC


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Mai 2010)

Ich nenne 6 PCs mein Eigen. 
Ich bin aber gerade am abrüsten und verkaufen da ich den ganzen Kram ned mehr brauch.

Shi freut sich zB bald über Teile davon.


----------



## Homie (17. Mai 2010)

3 lauffähige PC`s ( 2 sind in gebrauch) + 1 Mainboard mit Ram, Graka und Prozzi usw.

Ich wollte heute mal wieder ausmissten, aber dann dachte ich mir das kannste doch alles behalten, weil wenn was kaputt geht haste noch genügend Ersatzteile ohne extra neues kaufen zu müssen.
Und die Pc`s kann ich außer fürs Gaming in 5 Jahren auch noch benutzen.

Bei einem Neukauf stört mich am Meisten, dass sovieeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllll Zeit drauf geht um zu vergleichen, was am besten ist. Und wehe das bestellet funktioniert nicht wie ich will.
Ruckzuck ist ein ganzer Nachmittag flöten gegangen.

Ich habe jetzt gerade Tage gebraucht um mich zu entscheiden was mein nächster Internet Anbieter wird. 

Jetzt muß mal wieder Ruhe sein. 

Die paar Euro, die bei einem Hardware-Verkauf rausspringen würden sind es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## karbon58 (17. Mai 2010)

3x
1 HP Laptop ein alte lauffähige medion pc und ein selbstgebaute gamer pc mit Asus maximus formula, E8400(2X3000mhz).


----------



## Rayman (17. Mai 2010)

1. mein arbeitstier
2. das vom meinem bruder
3. ein alter mit noch win95 (nicht in gebrauch)
4. ein alter amiga (nicht in gebrauch)
5. alter von meiner sis
6. Netbook meiner mutter

alle funktions tüchtig


----------



## taks (17. Mai 2010)

1. Mein Spiele/Arbeitsrechner
2. Mein zweit Spiele/Arbeitsrechner (Wird aber sobald ich mir etwas wegen dem Gehäuse über legt habe zum Multimedia PC)
3. Ne alte Testmaschine
4. Mein Laptop


----------



## shootme (18. Mai 2010)

Einen i7 mit zwei 4870CF zum spielen (Tetris is erst mit 8x SSGAA richtig geil )
EeePC 701 ständig im Rucksack für Unterwegs Uni und so
EeePC 1005 auf dem Nachttisch mit Linux, is mein Wecker
Athlon XP mit 9600er Radeon als frei zugängliche Internetstation für die Geschiwster
einen Athlon XP mit 4 Wechselgrafikkarten für die richtig alten Spiele mit Win98
Ein Mod-Projekt auf Voodoo 5 Basis, lauffähig aber noch nicht fertig lackiert
Ein Asus F3ja wenn ich mal Mobil nen richtigen Rechner brauche
Ein Acer 5970 der seit 3 Monaten in der Notebooktasche gammelt

Und dann hab ich noch material für 5 oder 6 ehemalige Highend-Rechner, dürften sogar die Minimalvoraussetzungen für Vista schaffen wenn ich sie jemals zusammenbaun würd.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Mai 2010)

Einen, den in meiner Sig. und noch 3 Laptops, von denen einer mir gehört bzw. demnächst gehören wird - brauche ich für die BFS.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Mai 2010)

Zwei eine Game-Station und einen Laptop für die Montage.


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Mai 2010)

5 Stück nenne ich mein Eigen:

1. PC in der Signatur / Hauptrechner für alles
2. Shuttle System als Ersatz für oben
3. Notebook mit Win 3.11  zum programmieren von Motorola Funkgeräten (die wollen noch echtes DOS) mit sagenhaften 25 MHz
4. Ersatznotebook für 3 mit 50 MHz
5. Ersatznotebook für 3 mit 75 MHz


----------



## Jan565 (18. Mai 2010)

[X] 2

1. Game Rechner | 955BE
2. Lan Recher | E2160

Und wenn ich noch die Poket PC´s dazu zähle 4. Habe da noch einen C64 2und einen Amiga A500. Und alle laufen.


----------



## ro0ney (18. Mai 2010)

[X] 2

Spielerechner und mein Abreitslaptop


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Mai 2010)

(x) 1! 
den 2. hab ich meinem bruder geschenkt!


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2010)

1. 955 be
2. Laptop
3. Pentium 4
4. nokia n900


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

@ new_devide 

Hier gehts um PERSONAL Computer, und nicht um Handy`s. Sowas verfälscht mal wieder die gesamte Umfrage, danke -.- 

- Haupt/Gaming Rechner 
- Schul/Skype-Netbook 

Mehr muss nicht sein (hatte mal nen zweit-PC, wusste garnix sinnvolles damit anzufangen )


----------



## norse (18. Mai 2010)

-Gaming/Videoschnitt -Rechner
-2 Linux-Rechner
-Netbook
-Laptop

joa das wars, und alle ständig im gebrauch Oo


----------



## kress (18. Mai 2010)

[X]1

Einer der Komplett mir gehört, dann noch ein Ausrangierter, der Theoretisch läuft, dann eben daheim noch 2-3 Pc's die nich mir sind.


----------



## Bääängel (18. Mai 2010)

Einer für alles und alles für einen. 
Bald so in 1 Jahr kommt noch nen Netbook dazu.


----------



## Spider-Man (18. Mai 2010)

3 Stück
einen 435 X3 mit hd 4870 für Gaming und Internet
einen fürs Schlafzimmer (DVD/TV) und schön aussehen (Lian Li V 351B) mit 3800+  (2,7Ghz)singlecorepower (außen hui, innen pfui)
einen Duron 1700+ zum Staubfangen


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ new_devide
> 
> Hier gehts um PERSONAL Computer, und nicht um Handy`s. Sowas verfälscht mal wieder die gesamte Umfrage, danke -.-
> 
> )




sry mein fehler!


----------



## negert (6. Juni 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> sry mein fehler!


 
Aber was wenn auf meinem 2. Handy ein Linux drauf ist

Hab 4

1. Fotobearbeitung/Gaming
2. Laptop für Internet
3. Wohnzimmerpc am TV
4. Laptop für Bildsicherung unterwegs (der mehr als 10jährig ist aber trotzdem noch oft genutzt wird)


----------



## Computer_Freak (6. Juni 2010)

1. Notebook
2. Gaming-Rechner
3. bald Wohnzimmerrechner


----------



## Dr.Bishop (6. Juni 2010)

1: Gamer PC i7 930
2: Gamer HTPC
3: MacBook Pro i5


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. Juni 2010)

Hab nen Gamer-PC und nen alten Laptop der für Office und Surfen aber immernoch ausreicht.


----------



## thysol (7. Juni 2010)

[x] 2
Toshiba Notebook und der Rechner in meinem Sysprofile.


----------



## Octopoth (7. Juni 2010)

[x] 4
1.Gaming PC
2. Fileserver
3. FAH Server
4. Laptop


----------



## Shady (7. Juni 2010)

[x]5
Alltagsrechner
Sub-Notebook
Notebook, was als "Streamingbox" am TV hängt
Alter PC, mal dies, mal das drauf
Uralter Laptop, mit Win95... Der hat nich ma 'nen LAN Anschluss^^


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2010)

Rechner für Spielen, Folding und den anderen Quatsch
Laptop für Schule und zum surfen, schreiben und was noch so anfällt.


----------



## FloH 31 (7. Juni 2010)

3

EIn High End Gaming Rechner (i7, Gtx480 usw.)
Ein Laptop mit gt9600m und t9600
Ein eee laptop 1005 HA


----------



## püschi (7. Juni 2010)

[x] 2

1. Gaming-PC 
2. Netbook für unterwegs


----------



## schlappe89 (7. Juni 2010)

Ein Game/Film/Musik/allesandereauch Rechner
mit Athlon II 250 @ 3,5
4850


----------



## Headshot (12. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab 5 Pc's 
1x etwas älteren Lappi
2x Gamer-Pc's
1x MacBook 
1x iMac


----------



## r34ln00b (12. Juni 2010)

5

aktueller gaming pc
alter gaming pc
ur-alter gaming pc
13 jahre alte rarität
lap.


----------



## Revenger (12. Juni 2010)

2 

laptop und rechner 
ich glaub mehr sollte man nicht besitzen, was bringt es einem 10 rechner zu haben?


----------



## r34ln00b (12. Juni 2010)

Revenger schrieb:


> 2
> 
> laptop und rechner
> ich glaub mehr sollte man nicht besitzen, was bringt es einem 10 rechner zu haben?




was spricht dagegen mehr zu haben?

btw: vllt. einen pc vom gerüst her neu aufgebaut etc. ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

Revenger schrieb:


> was bringt es einem 10 rechner zu haben?


 
Man kann mehr rumschrauben.


----------



## moinmoin666 (12. Juni 2010)

3 Stückl, wenn man Laptop und zweit Wohnungs PC dazu zählt


----------



## maGic (12. Juni 2010)

1.) Zockmaschine PII940Be
2.) Samsung NC10
3.) Hp Kayak 2x PII 300Mhz
4.) 19" Rechner für rauhe Umgebung  Duron 900Mhz 
5.) Siemens PC 486 DX-4 100 für Scanner ( wird immer noch benutzen  ) 
6.) P4-Rechner die früherer als InernetpC
7.) ausgediente Inernet PC Celeron 800@ 1066Mhz
8.) Pentium Ntebook für PIC-Programmer


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

2x PC's 
1x Netbook
1x Notebook
4 PC's zum ausschlachten


----------



## Klausr (23. Juni 2010)

Aktuell 5

GamingPc for me^^
HTPC inkl. Blueray
Kleiner Game PC für den Sohn
Office für die Frau
und ein Netbook für unterwegs

Und ca. Teile für 20 PCs im Dachboden^^


----------



## AeroX (23. Juni 2010)

1. Gaming Pc
2.Notebook 
3.LAN-Kiste (mAtx, von Grund aufgebaut)


----------



## RT666 (23. Juni 2010)

1. aktueller Selbstbau: siehe Sig.
2. vorheriger Selbstbau: Athlon XP 3200+, GeForce 6800 GT
3. Notebook: IBM ThinkPad X40 für's Studium


----------



## mrwuff (23. Juni 2010)

Klausr schrieb:


> Aktuell 5
> 
> GamingPc for me^^
> HTPC inkl. Blueray
> ...



Mit einbetoniert oder wie?


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2010)

7 Pcs insgesamt
5 Notebooks (1 Netbook)
und 2 Desktops


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Juni 2010)

Momentan drei aktive Rechner,

-Spielerechner, X2 240@3,5GHz +GTX260 (der X2 muss aber demnächst weichen, wegen BFBC2)
-KüchenPC, ShuttleXPC, Celeron 2,6GHz +X1650AGP .... Musik, Surfen und manchmal nen altes Spielchen
-Netbook, Asus EeePC 1105, für unterwegs, Montage, Surfen 

Und einer im Planungsstadium .... wenn der X2 240 über is, wird der mit ner 8800GT verbaut und soll den KüchenPC ablösen.


----------



## relgeitz (24. Juni 2010)

1. Ständer für Gaming und Zuhause
2. Notebook für Uni und Unterwegs
3. Ständer in der Arbeit (gehört zwar nicht wirklich mir, ist aber von konfiguriert, installiert worden, und wird von mir betrieben) 

LG
rel


----------



## facehugger (24. Juni 2010)

meiner "einer" reicht mir z.Z. für alles aus, auch zum basteln (noch)


----------



## Raz3r (24. Juni 2010)

[x] 1

Hab nen Gaming-PC dafür mit 2 Monitoren.
Reicht mir auch.

Nen Notebook währ für unterwegs nicht schlecht brauch ich aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] 2
meinen Heim-und-Gaming-PC und meinen Laptop fürs Studium


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

Ich hab zwei Stück, konnte mich von meinem alten X2 3800+ bisher irgendwie nicht trennen


----------



## Leopardgecko (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 5 Rechenknechte:
1x Desktop-PC
2x F@H-Server
1x Notebook
1x Netbook


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

3 Notebooks 
3 PCs davon sind zwei uralt


----------



## STRIKER1ONE (4. September 2010)

Bei mir sind es 4 stück,
1x Desktop PC(siehe signatur)
1x HTPC
1x Laptop (ASUS 5 jahre alt)
1x Netbook (ASUS Eee PC)


----------



## Ezio (4. September 2010)

[x] >9


----------



## Batas (4. September 2010)

[x] 3

2 Desktop, wobei sich mein GamingPC wohl oder über verabschiedet hat. 
1 Laptop.


----------



## sp01 (5. September 2010)

1x PC mit Phenom (sihe Sig)
1x PC mit PIII
1x Notebook mit Centrino
1x Notebook mit C2D


----------



## r34ln00b (5. September 2010)

4 pc´s , 1 notebook


----------



## celsius (5. September 2010)

abgefahren was manche rumstehen haben 

[2]
-netbook
für das alltägliche (internet, büroarbeiten, uni)

-alte 1,8ghz athlon x64 schüssel in der vor kurzem noch mein ursprünliches xp 2400+ system aufging 
für videoschnitt und so

das letzte wird jetzt die tage durch was komplett neues ersetzt und es würde genug teile geben um das xp 2400+ wieder zum leben zu erwecken


----------



## Henninges (5. September 2010)

[4]

- folding at home pc ( z.zt. 10-12std am tag ) q6600, gtx470, 8gb
- "farmville" pc meiner frau e6300, gf8600, 3gb
- emulator game-pc athlon64 3400+, radeon9600, 1.5gb
- netbook samsung nc10


----------



## moe (5. September 2010)

[x] 3

von denen aber nur zwei zusammengebaut sind und eigentlich nur einer benutzt wird.


----------



## PCTom (5. September 2010)

3x ich nutze aber nur einen und einer wird verkauft der 3te ist ein Server mit ein paar Deticated Server drauf für LAN evtl auch als Fileserver


----------



## -Chefkoch- (5. September 2010)

[x] 2

1x Desktop siehe Sig

1x HTPC


----------



## LosUltimos (5. September 2010)

[x] 2

Ein Gaming-Pc und einen Laptop für unterwegs


----------



## Infrarot (5. September 2010)

[x] 1, effektiv! Für alles mögliche (Surfen, Videos schauen, Spiele, leichte Bildbearbeitung, einfache Programmierung).

Ein zweiter steht fast vollständig bereit. Grafikkarte ist defekt und komplette Peripherie (Monitor, Maus, Tastatur, Boxen) muss noch gekauft werden.


Die Umfrage zeigt eines aber deutlich: Generell werden mehrere Rechner in einem Haushalt betrieben. Auch wenn dies nicht ausdrücklich gesagt wurde.
Man kann davon ausgehen, dass sich das auch noch so weiterentwickelt.
(Eine passende Zusatzfrage wäre demnach, wieviele Rechner hatte man vor 5/10(/15) Jahren.)


----------



## Kalb (5. September 2010)

1. Inet rechner Q6600, intel gma 900
2. Imac Core 2 Duo 2,66 GHZ 20" 9400m
3. Samsung Netbook NC10 
4. Samsung Gammelbook centrino


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. September 2010)

Soviel wie ich brauche: einer.

Nebenbei noch Zugriff auf ein Mac Book und 2 Rechner mit jew. 512MB Ram und nem Athlon XP 1800+ xD


----------



## call_911 (5. September 2010)

Haben tu ich:

C64 falls der da auch reinfällt XD
286
486
AMD K6
Duron 800
E6600
i5 750
Netbook


Benutzen tu ich:

i5 750
Netbook

Man zählt 8 von denen 2 in Benutzung sind XD


----------

